# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Fumaças nortenho

## Carlos Mota

boas


é o seguinte 

depois do dia 29 ficou mais que provado que precisamos de um gerador para tirar agua nestes nossos encontros
minha ideia é
vou comprar um gerador bomba e 50metros de mangueira

quer é que quer entrar na compra?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Carlos
Tal como haviamos falado, eu entro. Não sei se estas a falar daquele gerador e mangueira de que conversamos, mas temos de ter um que deveria ser capaz de vencer desniveis acentuados e distancias na ordem dos 50 metros como por exemplo o caso de Valadares Sul. Temos ainda a Granja que deverá exigir menos. Enfim temos de ter um.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos
Hoje fala o pai Silverio, os encontros que temos tido tem sido excelentes a todos os niveis por isso eu alinho até porque eu não posso como sabem carregar água (as minhas irneas discais não deixam).
Vai em frente e diz ao pessoal quanto é vamos investir.
Fiquem bem :Pracima:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas, como ja tinha dito eu alinho, temos é de arranjar uma bomba que encha de preferencia os bidões dentro do carro. :yb624:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Viva, Carlos.

Apesar de ter um nano pequeno eu alinho. Assim quando tiver uma coisa maior não pago jóia!

Quanto tiveres valores manda o teu nib que faço uma transferência.


Abraço,
Pires

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

:yb624:   :yb624:  gostei dessa da joia, qualquer dia o Meneses não nos perdoa.
pagamos os litros que tiramos ao mar :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> gostei dessa da joia, qualquer dia o Meneses não nos perdoa.
> pagamos os litros que tiramos ao mar


Boas, Fernando.

Só espero que o Meneses, o Rio ou mesmo o Sócrates não sejam membros do RF, senão ainda pegam na ideia e começam a cobrar um imposto pela colecta de água no mar.  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Já pensei nisso uma altura em que colectava água aqui em Viana (Carreço) e vi dois  agentes da Polícia Marítima a observar o que estava a fazer.  :Admirado:   :yb665:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Eu alinho.... Até porque assim o objectivo "praia na Régua" fica mais facil de atingir... :SbSourire:  
Depois digam o orçamento....
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

eu tambem alinho,mas tudo depende do orçamento

abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


pessoal hoje estive a ver umas motobombas que na minha maneira de ver era o ideal :SbOk:  

preços vou ver se tenho algumas certezas amanha :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal....

eu tambem sou daqui no norte e como tou a começar o meu reef, vou precisar de agua para o encher ( pelo menos 400L) e depois para as tpa.s, por isso, dependendo do orçamento, contem comigo para participar nesta aquisição....

aguardo noticias.... :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje estive a ver umas motobombas excelentes
pesam 980 gramas :SbLangue23:  acreditem nem um kilo pesa
trabalham a gasolina 12000 litros por hora
pesca a 7 metros e lança agua a 35 metros de altura

com 50 metros de mangueira deve ficar perto dos 300

na segunda feira vou ter a certeza do preço pois arranjei um colega que me arranja isso ao preço de custo

agora o ideal era arranjarmos pelo menos 10 pessoas o que ficava por mais ou menos 30 cada

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva 

Se todos os que responderam aceitarem, somos 8 e caso se mantenha o valor dos 300 euros que poderá ser menos se o amigo do Carlos Mota conseguir por um preço mais baixo, assim à partida serão 300/8=37.5 euros a cada um pelo que a ser assim eu alinho. Do grupo que se reuniu, há pessoas que estão de férias e assim ainda não se puderam pronunciar, pelo que o numero de interessados poderá ainda aumentar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Deixem-me começar com uma brincadeira.
Uma mota a tirar água dessa forma por esse preço só mesmo arranjada pelo mota.
Venha ela rápido porque estou cansado de encher bidões ao balde.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje já comecei com as compras  :SbOk3:  

comprei 50 metros de mangueira de 19mm por 41 e uns trocos

segunda feira já vêm a bomba :SbOk3:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Carlos achas que 50 metros de mangueira são suficientes?
Será que chega ca cima?

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas, quando tiveres valores para pagamento, avisa.

----------


## Luís Pisco

ola caros amigos,e como de boas maneiras de trabalho se costuma dizer
eu gratifico-me a dar pernas a mais um projecto de excelencia .

contribuiçao de 25   :bompost:  para que esta excelente ideia tenha mesmo pernas pra andar. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

luis pisco 
aquatlantico

----------


## Carlos Amorim

novidades sobre a bomba, há????'

parece que nao vai ficar muito caro, pois, dividido por todos nao custa nada.....

parece-me uma boa iniciativa, assim nao vai custar nada ir á colecta, 

espero tar lá na proxima colecta... :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

aguardo noticias :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


pessoal é o seguinte 
estou a espera da bomba já desde segunda feira ,mas como tive de mandar vir e o mês em questão não ajuda :SbRireLarme2:  ainda não chegou :yb668:  

mas a boa noticia é que arranjei por 225

então pensei o seguinte como já temos alguns interessados em entrar na sociadade

e para não ficar muito caro vai se fazer assim

cada um que queira entrar de inicio
vai ter de entrar com 25
fica assim a ter toda a agua que queira encher sempre que se marcar um dos nossos encontros
eu em principio vou ficar com o material em minha casa e se por algum imprevisto não puder comparecer num desses encontros o material será passado a outro membro que entrou de inicio 
quem não entrar e quiser encher agua nesses encontros vai ter de pagar joia 
a combinar entre os membros iniciais
se por acaso tivermos aderentes para ultrapassar o valor de custo do material(o que me custa acreditar :SbSourire2:  )fica em caixa para a respectiva gasosa

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

mais noticias,recebi do meu colega um telefonema para ir buscar a maquina :SbSourire2:  

cá vai umas fotos da bicha

uma verdadeiro subaru dos salgados :JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Carlos
Grande maquina, 130 Litros por minuto a 35 metros :SbSourire19:  envia-me o teu nib por mp.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S. Por este andar a seguir vamos arranjar um autotanque :SbSourire:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos



> Grande maquina, 130 Litros por minuto a 35 metros envia-me o teu nib por mp.


É isso mete o nib para começar-mos com o pagamento.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

eheh........  em 10 minutos fica o pessoal todo despachado com essa bomba, 

tambem quero participar nesta compra pois vou começar a precisar, 

venha daí o nib......

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Altamente Carlos,o WRC tem bom aspecto.Manda-me o teu NIB tambem

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Muito bom. Quando é o baptismo da bomba?
Como já tenho o teu nib faço a transferencia brevemente.
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

pessoal estava pensando que se houver algum pessoal interessado poderia ser já este fim de semana 12/08

estou com vontade de ver a dita a trabalhar :yb624:  

alguem interessado :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos
Excelente ideia, só que eu estive lá na quinta á noite, precisava de 200 litritos para encher um outro áqua, de qualquer das formas se houver baptizado :yb665:   eu vou.
Fica Bem

----------


## Carlos Amorim

eu penso que nao posso ir, pois ainda tou a tentar arranjar uns bidões para por a agua, 

e ainda nao tenho o aqua montado, só em setembro...... :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

então pelas 8,30 lá estarei com o material

vamos lá ver se realmente valeu o dinheiro que custou :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Lá estarei
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Vou fazer os possíveis por lá estar também :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:   :SbSourire:  .
Carlos, se puderes grava o DVD e leva.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas a todos :Pracima:  

Hoje foi o dia do batismo do fumaças nortenho.
Como o Carlos tinha dito é sem duvidas o Subaru dos Salgados uma verdadeira máquina.
Vou postar aqui umas fotos.

A motobomba

O Carlos a montar o equipamento

O local da colecta a poça milagrosa da zona Norte.

O arranque da motobomba com o Carlos em grande esforço a dar a faniqueira :yb624:  

E o grande caudal de água que é debitado na zona do enchimento dos bidões.

E por fim os dois segura mangeiras do Norte :yb624:  


Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

já deu para ver que funciona a maquina, agora com a coça que vai levar nas proximas colectas,  vamos ver por quanto mais tempo......... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

mas tá muito boa a maquina, mesmo pequeninha, mas dá-lhe forte....

e os consumos?? a maquina bebe muito???
se nao, mistura-se agua do mar......eheheh :yb624:   :yb624:  

fiquem bem

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos



> e os consumos?? a maquina bebe muito???


.
Pelo que vi a máquina é muito boa até nos consumos, consome muito pouca gasolina mas o temppo o dirá.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

porreiro :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

E mais acima não chega???? :yb663:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> E mais acima não chega????


 :Olá: Viva Telmo
Estive lá já depois da acção e aproveitei depois para ir recolher esponja. Entretanto estivemos a falar e a moto bomba tem força para chegar ao local onde estacionamos ou muito próximo disso, por isso ficou combinado comprar mais mangueira e assim deverá ficar ainda melhor.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Telmo

Chegar chega.
Agora o Carlos vai comprar é mais 50 metros de mangueira de maneira a encher a 2 metros do carro :SbOk:   :Coradoeolhos:  , porque os 50 que já temos só chegam até 10 metros da entrada das escadas da praia.
Mas só para veres a bomba a trabalhar no mínimo deitava aqele caudal imagina ao máximo :yb624: , se a puser ao máximo acho que estanca a água da poça :yb624:  
Fica Bem

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

ora bem.... isso já são excelentes noticias  :SbSourire2:  
Assim sim... qualidade de vida.... :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


cá vai o nib para quem quiser começar a contribuir :yb665: 

NIB 0033 0000 00198115032 05

vai sendo actualizado conforme as transferencias ou pagamentos

silverio torres   Pago

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
grande maquina, so falta mesmo chegar até ao carro :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## Carlos Amorim

até quando é que podemos fazer a transferencia???

eu faço no final deste mês....

fiquem bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Alguem me pode dizer quanto é que devo transferir!

Abraço,

Filipe Pires

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Filipe
Eu paguei ao Carlos Mota 25
Fica Bem

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Gostaria de entrar na sociedade do fumaças.
Aguardo indicações.

abraço.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Boas,

Obrigado Silverio,

Carlos fiz uma transferência de 25 (conta BCP 17779060).

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Queria se possivel ser accionista do fumaças.
Fico a aguardar instruções.

Abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Davide

É só fazeres a transferência dos 25 e aguardares que o Carlos mota chegue de férias para marcarmos uma ida ao mar.
Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

:SbOk:  é isso,

temos dir ao mar....

nao vejo hora de ver o meu aquario cheio.....

já agora, alguem sabe onde arranjar bidões baratos,???

tenho alguns mas nao chegam .....

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai o nib para quem quiser começar a contribuir

NIB 0033 0000 00198115032 05

vai sendo actualizado conforme as transferencias ou pagamentos

quantia 25 final de pagamento 15 setembro

qualquer pendura que queira agua depois desse dia tem de pagar joia de 10 :Coradoeolhos:  


Silverio Torres                          pago
Fernando Gonçalves                  pago
Pedro Nuno Ferreira                   pago
Filipe Pires                               pago
Telmo Fernandes                      pago

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

eu dia 2 pago sem falta..

fica bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas grande carlos so agora e que vi o topico, mas ja deverias saber que podes contar comigo, quando tiver contigo dou-te o tostao :SbSourire:  

e que tal uma colecta dia 1......................... e testar os metros que falta; a mangueira :SbOk:  

Posso por o topico.....

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> é isso,
> 
> temos dir ao mar....
> 
> nao vejo hora de ver o meu aquario cheio.....
> 
> já agora, alguém sabe onde arranjar bidões baratos,???
> 
> tenho alguns mas nao chegam .....
> ...


 :Olá: Viva 
O AKI junto ao Gaia shopping está a fazer promoção na zona de jardinagem, caso por lá passes ou um outro mais próximo, dá uma vista de olhos e pode ser que te interesse. os de 10 L s/torneira custam cerca de 7 euros (não chega a isso) e são os meus preferidos dado serem mais fáceis de transportar/manusear, mas também tem de 20 L ligeiramente mais caros, cerca de 8 Euros se não estou em erro. Lembro que os estabelecimentos AKI tem gestão autónoma ou coisa parecida por isso podem nem todos ter os mesmos artigos ou as mesmas promoções como por exemplo os electrocutores de insectos que há cerca de um ano atrás só o aqui de Gaia próximo do Gaia Shopping os tinha porque o gestor de compras entendeu ser uma boa aposta comercial (e apostou bem :yb665: ). Fica a sugestão e já agora, como cada vez mais de nós têm bidões iguais, sugiro que escrevam as iniciais nos mesmos para que na hora de encher se possa fazer essa operação de modo mais coordenado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

atualização :Coradoeolhos:  




> boas
> 
> cá vai o nib para quem quiser começar a contribuir
> 
> NIB 0033 0000 00198115032 05
> 
> vai sendo actualizado conforme as transferencias ou pagamentos
> 
> quantia 25 final de pagamento 15 setembro
> ...




Silverio Torres pago
Fernando Gonçalves pago
Pedro Nuno Ferreira pago
Filipe Pires pago
Telmo Fernandes pago 
david c barbosa   pago
luis pisco   pago

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

A lista precisa ser actualizada  :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

> A lista precisa ser actualizada


Precisa, mas o mais importante nao é que os outros saibam que tu ja pagaste, é tu saberes que sim, e quem esta a frente deste topico tambem... Tu nunca escreveste que entravas, mas domingo deste :yb677:   os 25 euritos  :SbRiche:  + a gota, houve quem escrevesse que entraria e até agora nada :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668: , é pena.

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Pois, pois...
mas como não ha recibo é conveniente que fique registado!!!.
Quanto mais não seja para se conhecer quem só têm garganta  :Prabaixo:  

Cump.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Tal como havia sido informado neste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....8347#post88347, procedeu-se hoje ao ensaio no novo local que como poderão ver pelas imagens, oferece melhores condições para recolha. A escadaria que se vê nas fotografias e vídeos, fica total ou parcialmente coberta pela maré cheia, o que fará com que o ponto de pesca fique ainda mais perto dos bidões. Há mais e melhor espaço para estacionar e agora que a época balnear acaba,o local fica ainda mais tranquilo.
Trata-se da Praia da Granja em Vila Nova de Gaia, que é a praia que fica a seguir à Praia da Aguda em direcção a sul. A próxima recolha a agendar para data a combinar, será neste local.

aqui o arranque
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Arranque.MOV[/media]

aqui a encher com caudal mínimo dado que o Subaru estava a funcionar no mínimo
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Caudal_no_m_nimo.MOV[/media]

aqui uma vista geral
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Recolha_de_gua_na_Granja.MOV[/media]

preparação do Subaru


encher a pesca do Subaru


Subaru com a Cidade de Espinho lá ao fundo


Escadaria vista do ponto de recolha


Escadaria vista de cima




Os primeiros bidões







Fase final


Horizonte para o lado norte visto do ponto de recolha. Vê-se o farol Automático do porto de abrigo e baía da Praia da Aguda.




Salienta-se ainda que no ponto onde chega a água não se ouve os 105 decibéis de ruído que faz o Subaru e foi necessário apenas uma das mangueiras para a recolha.
Há que ter cuidado porque em tempo húmido as escadarias são escorregadias uma vez que têm algas.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Amorim

parece muito porreiro o sitio,

o pior é se os estacionamentos estiverem todos ocupados  :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 


> parece muito porreiro o sitio,
> 
> o pior é se os estacionamentos estiverem todos ocupados


 :Olá: Viva Carlos
Tal como disse acima 




> Há mais e melhor espaço para estacionar e agora que a época balnear acaba,o local fica ainda mais tranquilo.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> houve quem escrevesse que entraria e até agora nada  , é pena.





Sim existe quem disse que alinhava e que nunca mais disse nada,e eu sou um deles,mas é importamte todos saberem que ja tinha avisado quem esta a frente deste topico por MP que estava com outros projectos em curso e que não era o melhor momento para dispor desse .

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Sim existe quem disse que alinhava e que nunca mais disse nada,e eu sou um deles,mas é importamte todos saberem que ja tinha avisado quem esta a frente deste topico por MP que estava com outros projectos em curso e que não era o melhor momento para dispor desse .
> 
> Cumps


B :Olá: a noite a todos

Efectivamente o Carlos Basaloco já tinha avisado e eu soube. É um direito que lhe assiste e só espero que quando lhe for oportuno, se junte ao grupo tal como o fizeram e bem outros que de inicio nem sequer constavam da "lista de convocados"(....para pagar e carregar água... :yb665: ,... :SbSourire:  :SbOk3: ) mas ainda bem que o fizeram porque ficamos todos mais beneficiados, mais gente para ajudar, mais meios, mais informações e experiências para trocar entre nós. 
Ainda não marcamos data para a recolha na Praia da Granja, mas espero que apareçam muitos incluindo o Carlos Basaloco e outros mais, é bom conviver :SbOk3: , vamos conviver :SbOk2: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

boas

atualização 


Citação:
boas

cá vai o nib para quem quiser começar a contribuir

NIB 0033 0000 00198115032 05

vai sendo actualizado conforme as transferencias ou pagamentos

quantia 25 final de pagamento 15 setembro

qualquer pendura que queira agua depois desse dia tem de pagar joia de 10  




Silverio Torres pago
Fernando Gonçalves pago
Pedro Nuno Ferreira pago
Filipe Pires pago
Telmo Fernandes pago 
david c barbosa pago
luis pisco pago
pedro azevedo pago
jose neves pago
duarte araujo  pago
carlos amorim pago


no domingo foi uma confusão enorme,se algum me pagou e não está na lista que se pernuncie

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Podia-se fazer era um plano de colheitas!
Que acham da ideia?
Cump.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas
> Podia-se fazer era um plano de colheitas!
> Que acham da ideia?
> Cump.



podera ser, mas nunca sabemos quando precisamos de agua, as vezes é de 4 em 4 semanas mas tambem podera ter um tempo de esperar 5 semanas....

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> podera ser, mas nunca sabemos quando precisamos de agua, as vezes é de 4 em 4 semanas mas tambem podera ter um tempo de esperar 5 semanas....


Precisamente por causa dessa situação é que se calhar era conveniente um plano / calendário de colheitas. Pois, por exemplo, eu preciso de água no fim deste mês mas tu podes não precisar e como é? só lá vamos se tu precisares??? (exemplo). Assim com datas mais ou menos pré definidas o pessoal planeia melhor as Tpas aos aquários bem como com antecedência pode organizar a vida de forma a poder comparecer nos eventos  :Coradoeolhos:  . 
Cump.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas
> Podia-se fazer era um plano de colheitas!
> Que acham da ideia?
> Cump.



100% de acordo  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


vamos lá ver uma coisa :Coradoeolhos:  

isto vai funcionar assim

as colheitas vão ser quando eu precisar de agua  :SbSourire2:  e mais nada  :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:  


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

agora a serio :SbOk5:  


Citação:
Colocada por Pedro Azevedo
Boas
Podia-se fazer era um plano de colheitas!
Que acham da ideia?
Cump. 



100% de acordo

----------

